# Inside the kettle



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Today I cut open three different flowers and took some macro pictures of the insides of the kettle.

Cryptocoryne walkeri"lutea"


















Cryptocoryne wendtii.var



























Cryptocoryne becketti


















Comparing C.walkeri"lutea"with C.wendttii


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Very neat, wonder what poor bug goes thru the trouble of pollinating that


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is one that expects to lay its eggs on some small dead animal and/or feed on it. Crypt flowers smell like dead, rotting animals. The first flower it visits doesn't get fertilized, but the bug picks up pollen on the way out. Crypts depend on the bug never learning of the futility of this, but visiting flower after flower.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Guess you wouldn't be able to pollenate it yourself with the depth of the flower. ;o)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not sure how it is done, but I recall that Neils Jacobsen made a variety of hybrids within the Sri Lankan crypts (beckettii, wendtii, walkeri parva). The method may involve cutting a small hole in the kettle to introduce pollen.


----------

